# I've got a temporary web site up...



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey everyone!!! I am messing around, and trying to build a web site. This is a temporary site, it will only be up for 12 hours. What do you think? I have some questions though, How come the first two pages don't fill the browser? 
Oh well, fun, fun, fun! Oh yeah, the link...
http://trialsites.ieasysite.com/trialsite41835/website/


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

It doesn't fill your browser becuase you have the width set at 770. Most browsers are at least 800 if not 1200.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks Halloweiner! That did it! Now to find a host and build onto it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, made some changes... What do ya think?
http://trialsites.ieasysite.com/trialsite41934/website/


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

Cut the page transitions out... unless they are in a PowerPoint presentation I just find them annoying.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

At my resolution, the web page doesn't fill the browser. If you set the width of the page to 100% instead of a defined number it should fill out to the edges of any browser, no matter what resolution the user is on.

I'd kill the page transitions too and try to come up with a main menu and let the user go from there. I often find myself just passing by sites that rely solely on page transitions.

One more suggestion, try to avoid using special fonts unless you can provide it to the user for download. If the user doesn't have that font on their machine, the page will display with whatever the default font is.

Looks good otherwise!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I agree with the page transistions. I think they are a pain in the arse.

As for the background unfortunately you can't use the 100% method if you're using your background image with a mapped link. Am I right?


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

You can always use 100%, it just may not look too good if the image used in the background isn't seamless. The image will be tiled and that usually looks bad.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input! I already killed the transitions! I don't know how to put the size at 100%. The software I'm using doesn't seem to have that ability. I'm using web easy5 professional.
And where do you guys get your graphics? Do you design them yourself?
I have found this to be more time consuming and challenging than building props!
I finally got everything uploaded into my domain, but named a file wrong, and oh what a mess! Thanks for your help though, I really appreciate it! Robert


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, here's the start...
http://www.oct31man.com/
I think I will change it around and use a main menu as Zombie-f stated. But I just stated and it took alot of work to get where I am. It's starting to make sense to me a little bit.


----------



## Haunted Plainfield (Mar 18, 2005)

FYI, a large majority of the un-informed internet users do not alter their display seetings past 800x600, it is wise to take this into consideration. A page laid out for 1200 or so will overwhelm a user with an 800x600 display. I like the picture, but I think it loses something blown up like it is.... 

FYI, make sure you edit the title of the page. at 1024 x 768 the script on the prop pages is not easy to read, and I a viewing it on a 21" flat tube. Maybe it is the color scheme, because on page 3 it isn't so bad.

Definitely need some simple navigation to get folks back to the beginning without have to hit the return arrow. Some folks honestly get lost without links. I don't recommed frames, but a simple template that you just plug new content into is always nice. Templates seem to work well and you can find free ones everywhere and tweak them to your liking.

You can always build a table, toss everything into it, set it to be 90% wide and make the page background color black or whatever, this way the picture isn't blown up and you maintain its' original resolution.

Hit me on PM's if you want some help, no charge  I do this sorta stuff for fun and relaxation.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree with HP. Smaller is better in most instances. the image isn't bad, but I would set your background color to #000000 (black) so that there's not a large black square in the middle of a white page. 

PM me and I'll be glad to help you further if you'd like.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Learn CSS  

I like the domain name!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

HalloweenEve said:


> Learn CSS
> 
> I like the domain name!


What is CSS? Thanks! I ordered a liscence plate with "oct31-mn" on it. Can't wait till I get it!


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Lookin much better. Still, my only criticism is that the page resides in a black box (surrounded by white) in the center of the browser. In the BODY tag, set the bgcolor to "#000000" and that should fix that.

CSS is Cascading Style Sheets. IF you don't know HTML yet, I'd learn that first and then delve into CSS. CSS makes everything much easier.

Even more advanced, if you can learn PHP you can make your site much easier to maintain by creating a script that grabs header and footer templates and plugs in the appropriate content into the file for you. That way, if you need to change your menu stuff or footer stuff, you only need to do it to one file to change it for the whole site.

Might sound confusing at first, but once you start to get your feet wet it gets easier. You just gotta ease yourself into it by learning HTML first.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one of the best HTML Learning pages I found years ago that helped me a lot:

http://www.draac.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Halloweiner! I'll check it out! I've put some more work into it tonight.
http://www.oct31man.com/index.htm
Now for some reason when you go to http://oct31man.com you see a bunch of files. I don't know what I did.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Oct31man said:


> Thanks Halloweiner! I'll check it out! I've put some more work into it tonight.
> http://www.oct31man.com/index.htm
> Now for some reason when you go to http://oct31man.com you see a bunch of files. I don't know what I did.


When I go to http://www.oct31man.com I see your site, not a file listing. That's weird if you're seeing a file list.

Looking much better! Creating a web site is a challenging little process, and a process where you'll constantly learn a little something here and there.

Thanks for the link, by the way.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

I see your site, too... looking good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking really good. Thanks from me also for the link to my website.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

No thanks to you guys for your help. You've been great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello everyone! I've made some changes again, What do you think now? I might get it right soon. Thanks again for your help. Robert


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's your site as I see it:
http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/personal/oct31man.gif

I take it you want the entire background of the pages to be black, not that black box with the white background.

Set make it so bgcolor-"#000000" in your BODY tag. That will definitely fix it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

Dang! Why is that? The whole reason I change it again was because it wasn't centered, so i tried to do it another way and now this! I'm beginning to think I'm really limited with this software I have! So what's causing this I wonder? It looks good on my monitor,hmmmmm????? 

This software doesn;t allow me to do html, so I can't change thing that way I don't think.??? I'm about to give up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

Can someone look at the html for my page and tell me where my problem is? I aready hae the background black, but my software limits the size and I don't know how to change it and center the page at the same time.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow, whatever software you're using has made an HTML mess! There's frames involved, and there's really no reason for them considering what you're doing.

I also looked at what your background attribute is set to, and its not set to black. It's set to a very bright white.

You're best bet is to just dive in and learn HTML. It's an incredibly easy "language" to learn. You just need a good book to help show you what to do and really that's all you'll need. The key thing is practice, practice, practice. Through practice, you'll learn all kinds of tricks that will help you get the look you really want.

Those "WYSIWYG" (What You See Is What You Get) HTML editors, like the one you're using, aren't very good. Often times, they'll make a page that looks good on one specific browser, but not another. They also tend to add in alot of uneccesary code.

Don't let it discourage you too much. If you get a book on HTML, it'd take you about a week to learn how to write HTML with proficiency. HTML is a very, VERY simple thing to learn. Alot of people let themselves be intimidated by it because they just don't know it in the first place. I'd just take the plunge and get a book and go with a "can do" attitude. You can do it!


----------

